# Dlink 2750u modem with bsnl broadband.. Not connecting!



## polupoka (Aug 8, 2014)

Please help anyone!  I bought dlink 2750u modem 15 days back from amazon.in
Now today bsnl broadband isp gave me id and password. 
I tried everything to configure, googled, followed installation cd but in vein!  If i do follow steps of cd it finally shows"internet connection fail. Please check id and password or contact isp"
If i type 192.168.1.1 in browser and follow steps...after everything is done, in 'status' internet is disconnected. 

Please please help!!!  What shud i do?


----------



## baiju (Aug 9, 2014)

Check the VPI/VCI values. It should be 0/35. Also check with bsnl that the connection is activated. The ADSL light should be steady.


----------



## polupoka (Aug 9, 2014)

I regoogle it...  I applied bridging mode to check whether modem is working or not. I found "error 691".. So may be isp(honourable jto of our circle)  hasnot activated my ip yet!  Is it so?  No one tell me.. Am just guessing! 
Yes, vci/vpi values are 0/35. And thanks baiju for ur confirmation to check with bsnl.


----------



## polupoka (Aug 9, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/09/ajube5a7.jpg


----------



## polupoka (Aug 9, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/09/a8aguzu2.jpg*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/09/upehyva3.jpg*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/09/3apyqase.jpg


----------



## polupoka (Aug 11, 2014)

Its solved now... Bsnl office didnt activated my isp!  Thanks to all.... . N ya, dlink 2750u rocks (Y)


----------

